# Jerry Bailey Blank on a JR Statesman



## GeorgeS (Apr 15, 2016)

I finished this one up last night. What a work of art Jerry's blanks are!! I'm gonna need to buy a few more.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 15, 2016)

Now that is sharp looking!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 15, 2016)

Interesting?

Les


----------



## Sprung (Apr 15, 2016)

Sharp! I love Jerry's blanks. Have another one on the bench right now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Apr 15, 2016)

Good job on this one George 
I like how you put the chevrons to meet in the middle @ center band, most people don't, but it shows how "versatile" these blanks are when assembling the pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 15, 2016)

Beauty of a blank and great looking pen you made from it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone! This pen is a beauty for sure. I just massaged an already beautiful blank without screwing it up so that's the win for me! I have two more on tap!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 17, 2016)

Good Lord I don't even know where to start. The blanks @Jerry B posted blew my mind but to see them finished is even more telling. 
George - that is a magnificent job turning but I would be remiss if I didn't nod to the maker of those awesome blanks

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 17, 2016)

You nailed it ! That is a classy looking pen

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2016)

That is incredible.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 18, 2016)

@NYWoodturner No offense taken at all sir! That is why I included in the post that they were his blanks. I truly feel that I just turned the wood. It's beautiful because he spent so much time building the blanks.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 18, 2016)

I really like doing glue ups so now I am curious if he uses epoxy or how he did that. Very cool. Yes I keep coming back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 18, 2016)

Had to look it up. Found the info as segmented pen blanks. 4 different guys showed their methods in the article I found. 3 of the 4 used Titebond type glue and one medium CA which surprised me. I had thought about gluing the wedges up that are left over from my stave making as a blank in the past. Figured it would end up kind of art deco but figured that was too easy... hmmm.


----------



## Jerry B (Apr 20, 2016)

Les, @Blueglass , I've made well over 300 of these, and have destroyed at least 100 of them (purposefully) trying different materials/techniques ......
White glue (Titebond, etc) works on some woods, but not all (especially the really oily ones), Gorilla Glue failed 5 of 6 attempts, Epoxy never bonded well enough for my quality standards .......
Thin CA is too thin and runny to get a complete full bonding between segments, thick CA leaves a very noticeable gap

So, all I use now is Medium CA (Insta-Bond) ...... it works for all species of woods & different segmenting materials and I have never had a failure with it 

** PS ** I'm working on a photo montage that I'll be posting in the "class room" section on exactly how I make these segmented blanks ;-)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 20, 2016)

@Jerry B thank you so much. I had thought about something like this in the past and then thought no that won't work or someone else would have done it. my ideas where never as intricate as what you do. Your work is awesome. I have to ask is that a Neo Mastiff in your profile pic? I love large dogs.

I had wedges left over from my Hedge and Purple Heart drum I was saving for something like this. Of coarse I finally threw them out about a month ago


----------



## Jerry B (Apr 20, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> I had thought about something like this in the past and then thought no that won't work or someone else would have done it


There's plenty of people doing exactly this, especially "random segmenting" like you're referring to ...
when I post my steps in the class room forum, I'll find my bookmarks & include some links to tuts for that too 



Blueglass said:


> I have to ask is that a Neo Mastiff in your profile pic?


That's Hercules, the shop boss & quality control supervisor , He's a Chinese Shar Pei and what I would consider a "medium" sized dog,
he stands about 16 - 18" tall and weighs about 60 lbs. ...... stubborn as hell, but loves working with wood, so I tolerate his attitudes

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 20, 2016)

Ah yes I've been around them before, very owner dedicated dogs. Had an American Bulldog that loved working with oak. Not kidding. I will look forward to the tutorial. I suspect I might experiment even sooner though. Had met a buckskin colored Neo that looked similar in the face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 7, 2016)

Amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 7, 2016)

Very cool...indeed very cool.


----------

